# Dunlop Tortex sharps .88mm



## JazzandMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got some of these and they are awesome! I am playing faster already. Super fast attack, pretty much instant unlike every other pick. I was using the Red Jazz IIIs before these, but these rock! I may try out the Jazz version now. 

Anyone else like sharp picks?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 19, 2012)

I looooove the Ultex Sharps. Tons of attack & articulation.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 19, 2012)

I need to try those out. I use tortex but not the sharps. Sounds good


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

They are insane. I was just playing my acoustic and they are fantastic. Immediate note articulation and super fast. 

I am going to have to order the Ultex sharps and the Jazz Tortex sharps. 

BTW, I got the inspiration to try these from Dino Cazares. I looked at a youtube video and he held up this pick, and I thought that might be hard to play with. Then Guitar World came with an interview with him that talked about it. He said the picks give you immediate attack and when you palm mute, it creates his signature sound. I can't stand the vocals in all his bands, but have been inspired to write riffs from some of his play along videos, below. He has an awesome straight ahead fast style. When you palm mute with the sharps, you get an immediate chug, and when you do that really fast, it sounds fantastic. 

Divine Heresy - Dino Cazares - Guitar Lesson - YouTube

Divine Heresey - Facebreaker Jam Session - YouTube


Here he is explaining the Tortex Sharps:

Dino Cazares Talks About The Guitar Picks That He Uses - YouTube


----------



## Cancer (Apr 19, 2012)

Loomis, Broderick (I think), alot of metal players use Sharps. I perosnally can't stand them as the angle is too acute for me (and the lack of curve feels like I picking with a brick wall), but I get why people like them.

That said, Tortex TIII's are awesome, it's like a Sharp with curves. Awesome pick.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the sharps. Great picks.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 19, 2012)

Ultex Sharp 0.73s for me.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

Cancer said:


> Loomis, Broderick (I think), alot of metal players use Sharps. i perosnally can't stand them as the angle is too acute for me, but I get why people like them.



I was using the Jazz IIIs when I was a beginner and liked them OK, then I switched to the Fender 351 celluloid picks that just slide off the strings. Unfortunately, they wear out, and the note definition isn't super tight. I went back to the Jazz IIs and got used to them, and now I love the Tortex Sharps. 

What picks do you use?


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Ultex Sharp 0.73s for me.



Cool! 

I can see at least three different pick orders in my future now although I am happy at the moment...


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 19, 2012)

A while ago I had some amazon gift card money lying around so I ordered some of each of a ton of different types of Dunlop picks. Didn't really care for this shape, fell in love with Ultex jazz iii's and never looked back. I do love the Ultex material though, could never go back to regular plastic. The way they never get slippery even when you sweat is awesome


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been using hetfield black fangs when I Want something a little meatier than a Jazz 3. I'm pretty sure they're just ultex sharps essentially, love em


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 20, 2012)

I have never tried the Sharps, to me they look like I would have a hard time playing with them. I am using the Tortex jazzIIIs and I love those, but I might still order some Sharps just to try them


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 20, 2012)

Tortex Sharps are the best picks out there for rhythm imho, they have this INSANE low end aggression to them. 

At first they're weird to play, but I can shred on 'em quite easy now, my fav being the 1.35


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 20, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Tortex Sharps are the best picks out there for rhythm imho, they have this INSANE low end aggression to them.
> 
> At first they're weird to play, but I can shred on 'em quite easy now, my fav being the 1.35



They have instant attack, which is ridiculous for palm muting and fast chords. Super good for fast stuff. 

I can shred the fastest on them out of any pick Ive tried.


----------



## ncfiala (Apr 20, 2012)

These look awesome. I'm currently using the tortex jazz heavies but these look worth giving a try. It seems that these are what Jeff Loomis uses too. Gotta order some of the 1.5mm ones today.


----------



## MrGignac (Apr 20, 2012)

ive been playing with .88 sharps for a while, my buddy tried to get me to switch to dava but i like my sharps for thier attack and clicking sound you get while playing.

if you like the sharps .88's you should try to find a wedgie pick. i only have one, and ive never seen them in a store


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 20, 2012)

The tortex sharps shape was what drove me to get my stone picks made the same, unfortunately one was screwed up and came out a bit shorted, like a very sharp pointed traditional and dethroned the other though.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 20, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Ultex Sharp 0.73s for me.


 
I keep going back and forth between that and the ultex sharp .90
The attack is to die for!

edit: If you play cleans a lot, try the .50 tortex sharp... holy shit!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Black fangs and ultex sharps, both in .73. Best picks I've ever used, hands down.


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 21, 2012)

I use the 1mm and 1.14 or something like that...awesome picks.


----------



## Goatfork (Apr 21, 2012)

The Ultex Sharps 2mm is my absolute favorite pick. So great.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 21, 2012)

theo said:


> I've been using hetfield black fangs when I Want something a little meatier than a Jazz 3. I'm pretty sure they're just ultex sharps essentially, love em




I was a Tortex user for 20 years. Last year, I was given a couple of tins of the Black Fangs (basically Ultex Sharps with frilly Hetfield graphics). Got me some .90 & 1.14 Ultex Sharps & haven't looked back.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 21, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I keep going back and forth between that and the ultex sharp .90
> The attack is to die for!
> 
> edit: If you play cleans a lot, try the .50 tortex sharp... holy shit!


Agreed the attack is awesome plus being a full sized pick I can actually grip it a lot better and be faster. Not to mention it's floppy enough for that heavy single note runs and not getting caught up in the strings.


----------



## penguin_316 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have always used Jazz IIIs and recently tried alot of new picks. The Ultex are awesome for feel and grip but they have a very aggressive twang to them that really bugs me...aka the pick itself causes a djent-like tone on anything distorted. 

I'll stick with my red jazz IIIs, just sounds more organic in my opinion.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 21, 2012)

ultex sharp 0.9 mm for me

i used to use the tortex sharps 1.5 mm, but i dont like how pointy they are and i got tired of the heavy picks; when playing fast, i can feel the strings under my pick better when im using a pick w/a small amount of flex to them

going under 0.7 mm or so feels too floppy for me and i lose control, going over 1 mm, i have the control, but i lose the feeling of the strings, so 0.9 mm works best for me


----------



## Cancer (Apr 22, 2012)

JazzandMetal said:


> I was using the Jazz IIIs when I was a beginner and liked them OK, then I switched to the Fender 351 celluloid picks that just slide off the strings. Unfortunately, they wear out, and the note definition isn't super tight. I went back to the Jazz IIs and got used to them, and now I love the Tortex Sharps.
> 
> What picks do you use?



Lately the Tortex TIII in green and purple.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 30, 2012)

Still playing these things! Getting some real speed with them. 

They really chunk and roar on the low strings for a little bit, then they cool off a little, but they still have that instant attack. Love 'em.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2012)

I use the 'normal' versions of the .88mm picks, as well as the blue and purple ones.
I don't remember the sizes of the others offhand, but the blues are heavier than the greens and the purples are heavier than the blues.


----------



## ncfiala (May 2, 2012)

I got some of these a few days ago (the white 1.5mm ones) and I don't think I'm ready for them. I've only been playing for a few months and the sharps just seemed to unforgiving to me if that makes any sense. They also seem huge to me (I've never used anything but jazz picks). I switched back and I play faster and cleaner with my purple tortex jazzes.


----------



## Papaoneil (May 6, 2012)

Eric Johnson Jazz pick for this guy, 
actually I use a few different type of picks, 
sharps, black fangs, jazz III, ej, and hopefully JPs when I can get ahold of them


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 10, 2012)

I've been using the 1.14 purples for over 15 years. For some reason I decided I wanted a sharper point so I rubbed the sides of the pick on the carpet and got the tip sharp as hell. Played so much better. I saw the Sharps when they came out and tried them but they were too small for me. I felt like I didn't have the control I was used to because there was less pick in my hand. The regular pics shaved down feel so much bigger and gave me that control back.


----------



## LetsMosey (May 13, 2012)

I need to try these too. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

